# Looking for booty shots-test my sexing skills! Please!!



## shadowmouse

I'm trying to practice sexing newborn babies. Would you all mind sharing booty shots of some newborn litters? Please do not label them with gender. I want just the raw material. Thanks.


----------



## Marlimoo55

I have an upcoming litter soon. I will post pictures for you as soon as I can! ^^


----------



## shadowmouse

That would be great!! Thanks!


----------



## Marlimoo55

They should be born by this weekend. Do hopefully I can get you pics then.  that might also help me! Haha


----------



## RavennaHallowed

Are you after any age or just newborns? I've got an older unweaned litter I can TRY to take booty shots of for you! They're popcorning at the moment so could be a tad difficult


----------



## shadowmouse

Especially newborn, but I'd love to see any age. Just gotta get more practice.


----------



## PPVallhunds

If I rember my camera tomorrow I can take some pics using the frozen ones at work if you want.


----------



## shadowmouse

Oh, yeah. That would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Autumn2005

PPVallhunds said:


> If I rember my camera tomorrow I can take some pics using the frozen ones at work if you want.


That's the best way to do it! You don't have to worry about sudden movements, popcorning babies, or pregnancies if you get the sex wrong! :lol: Of course, I suppose you'd never know for sure if you were uncertain, since these babies will never grow.... :|


----------



## Marlimoo55

OK I got you some booty shots! I would have taken these pics yesterday (3 days old) But I had an emergency with my other Doe giving birth :?

Anyway Here they are! There are 6 babies in this litter. 

















































if you'd like to see what they look like, from a different angle , you can find them here viewtopic.php?f=22&t=18249


----------



## shadowmouse

Here goes...

1- doe?
2- buck
3- doe
4- doe
5- doe?
6- buck


----------



## Marlimoo55

Here's what I got
Doe
Buck
Doe
Buck
Doe
Doe

I think maybe getting another more experienced opinion is needed. (this is my first litter)


----------



## Autumn2005

I got doe, buck, doe, not sure, doe, doe. It seems to be #4 that is not certain...


----------



## WoodWitch

1-doe
2-buck
3-doe
4-doe/buck?
5-doe
6-doe

Number 4 is slightly confusing as it's at a different angle which makes it look slightly buck like, but I still reckon it's a doe; Without much conviction though, unsure :lol:


----------



## mouseypeach

being new to this I'm also trying to test my skills Shadowmouse

This is what I got

1.Doe
2.Buck 
3.Doe
4.Buck
5.Doe
6.Doe


----------



## Marlimoo55

It seems that number 4 is... well unknown? haha Now If Only I can figure out which one that is...
Only two of these babies have color, so now Im at a loss for finding that one again. I will say that everytime I look, I seem to come up with 2 bucks and 4 does. So maybe 4 really is a buck?


----------



## mouseypeach

I read a post I can't remember who said it... it was something like "when in doubt, it's probably a buck" 

Sounds like my perfect litter Marlimoo! I am expecting my first litter any day now and 2 bucks and 4 does would be ideal. Hope I get that lucky!

I guess you'll know for sure if 4 is a buck when the fur starts coming in. I think for now you can mark the boys or girls with food coloring to tell them apart


----------



## Marlimoo55

mouseypeach said:


> I read a post I can't remember who said it... it was something like "when in doubt, it's probably a buck"
> 
> Sounds like my perfect litter Marlimoo! I am expecting my first litter any day now and 2 bucks and 4 does would be ideal. Hope I get that lucky!
> 
> I guess you'll know for sure if 4 is a buck when the fur starts coming in. I think for now you can mark the boys or girls with food coloring to tell them apart


Yeah I was so happy to wake up in the morning to only 6 babies! and even better, the abundance of does. 
Now if only that went to smoothly with my second litter.

This litter was born on Sunday night and I had another one born yesterday. Yesterday's litter was, to day the least, sad, exciting, disappointing, and happy. XD


----------



## mouseypeach

Marlimoo55 said:


> This litter was born on Sunday night and I had another one born yesterday. Yesterday's litter was, to day the least, sad, exciting, disappointing, and happy. XD


Really, Why the mixed emotions?


----------



## andypandy29us

I got the same as you Marlimoo girl, boy, girl, boy, girl, girl


----------



## Marlimoo55

mouseypeach said:


> Marlimoo55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This litter was born on Sunday night and I had another one born yesterday. Yesterday's litter was, to day the least, sad, exciting, disappointing, and happy. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Really, Why the mixed emotions?
Click to expand...

Well. I Kept Beemo (the new mommy) in the cage with her two bffs. They groomed her and cuddled with her and built her nest for her. They spoiled her! Well It was morning when she went into labor and I could hear a baby screaming. She had the baby where I could easily see her. Well She had eaten half of it!
So in panic, as she gave birth to each baby, I took it away, cleaned it off and gave it to LSP (this litter's mum). LSP took them right away and tried to nurse them, but the newborns were just not strong enough to fight their older cousins for milk. So I took Beemos friends away. Grabbed Bemmo, held her, calmed her down, and reintroduced each baby one by one. FINALLY I got some milk into their bellies. But beemo just could not grasp the concept of motherhood too well. So I LITERALLY had to teach her that all of the babies need to stay together and not spread around. XD

She's finally just starting to understand and is being a great mom. But it took her an ENTIRE day to figure out motherhood. She also seems to have trouble getting all the babies to eat at once so sometimes I check on them and one or two won't have any milk bands. So I bought some goats milk esbilac and I have been co-rearing these babies. I figure that Once I get these babies stronger and live longer, Beemo will be more likely to help me more. XD

I feel like Im doing too much and I should let nature take it's course, but these babies will never be used as breeding, they will strictly be pets (my bff really Needs these babies) and I just can't let her down. :/


----------



## Onyx

I have just had a litter, so id you'f like me to get some booty shots later today, I will give it a go


----------



## mouseypeach

I just had a litter as well, I'll get some shots up soon too!


----------



## mouseypeach

Taken at 2 days old
1








2








3








4


----------



## mouseypeach

5








6









Those are not easy pictures to take!


----------



## shadowmouse

After trying to get pictures of my adult mice, I can only imagine how hard these are to take. I'm getting a bit confused. I seriously can't tell now. Can someone take some of these into PAINT and show me why they are bucks or does? Bucks have the little line down the center of the "bulge" right?

Here's my best guesses...

1. Buck
2.Does
3.Buck
4.Buck
5.Doe
6.Buck


----------



## PPVallhunds

heres some from the litters today


----------



## PPVallhunds

shadowmouse said:


> After trying to get pictures of my adult mice, I can only imagine how hard these are to take. I'm getting a bit confused. I seriously can't tell now. Can someone take some of these into PAINT and show me why they are bucks or does? Bucks have the little line down the center of the "bulge" right?


It's the distance between the genitals and anus your looking at, bigger gap is male, smaller gap is female. All though you do sometimes get some bucks that don't seem to have much of a gap just to make harder lol


----------



## shadowmouse

The more I look at the pictures the more confused I get. I remember when I picked out my original 4 week old mice out of a big mixed tank and in person I was easily able to pick out the females. I am hoping in person I won't be as confused.


----------



## mouseypeach

By the way, In my pictures 3 are boys and 3 are girls. Not sure which is which by the baby pics but it's confirmed now, they've furred up.


----------

